# ibm netvista all-in-one display driver



## mfvt2001 (Apr 28, 2005)

When I use the sis630 display driver it will only let me use either high color or 1024x768 not both. When I switch to say high color(32-bit) it will only let me choose 800x600 nothing bigger and vise versa. Does anyone know if there are display drivers for this ibm all-in-one netvista 2179 that will allow me to to utilize more screen area and colors at the same time, or is this a problem just because the all-in-one display has limited capabilities?
thnx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

welcome to the forum
you are limited because it is onboard and shares your ram,2 to 8mg whereas todays cards are around 128 to 256mg
i searched and could not find anything see if there are any updated drivers from sis or ibm


----------

